# Foodsaver sucks - or doesn't



## Attic_Insane (Feb 9, 2007)

I bought a $99.00 foodsaver model and the thing broke almost instantly. I hated it for multiple reasons, you could not stop it once you started it. it would seal a non vacuumed bag even. POS

Then I had to get the upgrade model for I think $250.00 It is expensive, But it is worth it not to have to continuously screw around with fighting the $100. POS. It never wanted to seal, or vacuum. one or the other every dang time, Never Failed. 
I heard the average bags brack down is $0.40 "40 cents" per bag Pricey but its worth not wasting fish in my book


Believe me Go with the more expensive unit or if you Hunt4Ever and have lots of $$ But a commercial unit.


----------

